
Priceless 15th century artwork restored with ‘humanoid sheep face’ - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/ghent-altarpiece-adoration-mystic-lamb-restoration-conservation-art-a9295116.html
======
Kaibeezy
Zoolander

